# Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank



## Lochti (14. Mai 2010)

*Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*

Hallo,
ich wollte mal nachfragen ob ich bei dieser Konstruktion problemme bekommen könnte mit Kondeswasser ???


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*

Je nach Temperaturdifferenz wird sich auf jedenfall Kondenswasser bilden, allerdings
kann man dagegen auch was unternehmen. Die Schläuche dämmen, mit Klopapier 
einwickeln und auch an anderen stellen dafür sorgen das Kondenswasser keinen
Schaden anrichtet, aber 100%tig sicher ist das natürlich nicht, das Risiko das
etwas kaputt geht wäre mir persönlich zu hoch. 24/7 geht das eh nicht wirklich, 
höchstens für einen Bench


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*

Ich glaube nicht, das es viel bringt, nur den AGB in einen Gerfrierschrank zu stellen, da die Angriffsfläche sehr niedrig ist, besser wäre es, gleich den ganzen Radiator reinzustellen.


----------



## Lochti (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das es viel bringt, nur den AGB in einen Gerfrierschrank zu stellen, da die Angriffsfläche sehr niedrig ist, besser wäre es, gleich den ganzen Radiator reinzustellen.


 
Hm, ich weiß nicht ob der Radiator in den Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrankdort hinein passen würde obwohl es ja auch kleinere Modele gibt !


----------



## Speed-E (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*

Das wird nicht viel bringen, weil ein Gefrier- oder Kühlschrank nicht ausgelegt ist eine ständige Wärmequelle zu kühlen. 

Dazu kommt das sich je nach Luftfeuchtigkeit ab 14°C Kondenswasser bilden kann.
Ich würde eher auf einen kleinen Chiller zurück greifen und die gewünschte wassertemperatur manuell einstellen.


----------



## Lochti (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Das wird nicht viel bringen, weil ein Gefrier- oder Kühlschrank nicht ausgelegt ist eine ständige Wärmequelle zu kühlen.
> 
> Dazu kommt das sich je nach Luftfeuchtigkeit ab 14°C Kondenswasser bilden kann.
> Ich würde eher auf einen kleinen Chiller zurück greifen und die gewünschte wassertemperatur manuell einstellen.


 

Hat einer es vieleicht schonmal mit  Peltier Elemente
 probiert ?????


----------



## Marquis (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*

Den AGB solltest du nicht im Gefreierschrank lassen, wenn der PC Ausgeschaltet ist, andernfalls wirst du ganz andere Probleme haben als Kondenswasser 

Was willst du damit überhaupt erreichen?

PS: Bringt übrigens nix den AGB in den Gefreierschrank zu stellen, ausser einer höheren Stromrechnung


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*

Peltier-Elemente haben einen extrem schlechten Wirkungsgrad (ca. 50%) und benötigen einen sehr effektive Kühlung der hot-plate. Mit Peltier-Elementen über 80W-100W elektrischer Nennleistung (entspricht 40 bis 50W Wärmepumpleistung) ist kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen, da die Temperatur der hot-plate auch mit einem zweiten großen Wakü nicht tief genug gehalten werden kann, um an der cold-plate noch so tiefe Temperaturen zu erzeugen, dass ein hoher Wärmestrom aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter abgezogen würde. Abgesehen davon, müsste der Ausgleichsbehälter selbstverständlich einer aus Alu oder Kupfer sein, damit ein einigermaßen brauchbarer Wärmeübergang zustande kommt, aber das ist bei Weitem nicht das Hauptproblem . Allgemein ist ein AB als Wärmetauscher nicht besonders geeignet. 

Die einzige nachweislich funktionierende aber nach wie vor extrem ineffiziente Methode mit Peltiers und Wakü dauerhaft etwas niedrigere Temperaturen zu erreichen bzw. den Taupunkt zu erreichen, sind kleine Peltier-Elemente, die in Reihe geschaltet werden und mit einer potenten Wakü für die Kühlung der hot-plates ausgestattet sind. Im zweiten, dann aktiv gekühlten, Kreislauf sitzen die  Komponenten. Um einen Taupunktregler kommt man dabei auch nicht herum und der Stromverbrauch ist angesichts des bescheidenen Ergebnisses einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. 

Vor Jahren habe ich selbst mal einen Peltier-Booster für meine damalige Wakü gebaut, und konnte mit einem kleinen Peltier-Element sogar eine Temperaturabsenkung um 6 °C erzielen. Das ging gerade noch so mit luftgekühlter hot-plate (extrem laut, weil nur ein schnelldrehender Lüfter ausreichte). Die lächerliche Wärmepumpleistung von 20W ist für ein heutiges System nicht der Rede wert (elektrisch wurden 40W verbraucht). Das ging damals nur weil eine verhältnismäßig schwach heizende CPU drin war und der eingebaute Single-Radiator zufällig so bemessen war, dass er den Effekt nicht wieder aufheben konnte sondern selbst unterdimensioniert war. 
Hier ein paar Bilder meines Mini-TEC-Boosters: 
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/812/umbau20062007cmstacker0aq9.th.jpg
http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/759/umbau20062007cmstacker0qs9.th.jpg
http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/4362/10001574jr.th.jpg
Die Eisbildung war nur im Leerlauf möglich. Schon durch das bloße einbinden in den Kreislauf ging das aufgrund der hohen Wärmekapazität des Wassers nicht mehr.

Für eine normale Wakü mit heutigen Prozessoren bräuchte man mindestens vier, fünf oder je nach Komponenten noch mehr solcher Booster und der Effekt wäre nicht höher. An die Kühlung einer Grafikkarte darf man da gar nicht denken. 
Erst wenn darüber hinaus noch mehr solche Booster in den Kreislauf eingebunden würden könnte man sich langsam dem Taupunkt nähern. Angesichts des Preises für die nötige Rückkühlung, die Peltier-Elemente,, den Taupunktregler, die Stromversorgung, die Isolierung und des Stromverbrauchs ist das keine praktikable Lösung, wenn damit bessere OC-Ergebnisse erzielt werden sollten oder gar dauerhaft so gekühlt werden soll. Da gibt es bei Weitem effizientere Methoden. 

Die dauerhafte Kühlung ist, wie von Speed-E schon angesprochen, auch der Grund warum dein Kühlschrank-Konstrukt nicht funktioniert. 

Wenn schon unter die Raumtemperatur kühlen dann gleich direkt per Kompressor und Verdampfer oder mit Trockeneis oder LN2 zum benchen. Selbst professionelle Chiller (Kompressorkühlung für den Wakü Kreislauf) bringen in aller Regel keine besonders hohen OC-Ergebnisse, da die erreichbaren Temperaturen einfach nicht niedrig genug sind - mal ganz abgesehen vom Kondenswasserproblem, welches aber bei allen aktiven Extremkühlmethoden auftritt .


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*

Die Radis draußen?

Wenn der Gefrierschrank eine effektive Wirkung hätte würden die Radis dann ja ab dem Punkt, an dem die Wassertemperatur unter die Zimmertemperatur sinkt ja eher heizen als sonstwas

Überhaupt wäre der gesamte Aufbau extrem ineffektiv; ich würde eher die Kühlschleifen des Gefrierschranks im AGB versenken und komplett auf Radis verzichten, die Frage ist nur, ob die Kühlleistung des Mini-Gefrierschranks dafür überhaupt ausreicht...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*



Lochti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mal nachfragen ob ich bei dieser Konstruktion problemme bekommen könnte mit Kondeswasser ???



Unmittelbar nach dem Einschalten: Ja.
Später nur welche mit der Stromrechnung und noch später mit einem defekten Kühlschrank, der die Dauerheizung nicht verkraftet hat.




Lochti schrieb:


> Hat einer es vieleicht schonmal mit  Peltier Elemente
> probiert ?????



In letzter Zeit kaum noch jemand. Siehe weitere Threads im nun richtigen Forum.


----------



## CoNtAcT (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Unold Cooler 8920 Mini-Gefrierschrank*

Ich glaube, es wird was bringen, den AGB selber aus Kupfer oder Alu zu bauen und diesen samt Radi in einen Gefrierschrank zu bringen.


----------

